# LQQKING FOR 37-39 Mercury Tank



## Mad Mike (Jan 8, 2021)

Looking for a tank for my bike. It can not have the tool box ,and be a "regular" , but has to fit the frame and be correct. Any help is welcome! TY -M


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2021)

Pictures would help!


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 9, 2021)

My bad- a couple cocktails after work.......Men's 26'' frame. Same tank as Shawn's new toy......


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 9, 2021)

SO- After some schooling today, which was VERY informative= I have a straight tube running from the crankset to the seat post clamp. NOT a curved bar. I also learned that there was a snubbed tank which does NOT protrude past the same bar running from the crank housing to the seat post bar= an additional 1+ inches. 
 I would accept either one. I don't need a "tool box" tank, but if it's feasible, i'll go for it.

Im learning every day, and thanks to those who are teaching.....
 I'm still on the hunt!
Thanks-M


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2021)

Found these in old threads, here's what one of the bobbed tanks looks like and the difference between long tank straight and curved bar.


----------



## mynameislegion (Jan 10, 2021)

Top 2 tanks in the above picture are correct for the straight seat mast bikes.


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 14, 2021)

Still on the hunt! Id'e really like the long tank pictured-PLZ! Someone has to have one in their stash! Can be without a tool box also!
Straight seat mast here......Elgin will work too.   Help me get my heap up to snuff!!!!!! Thanks fella's!


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 23, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 6, 2021)

Help a brother out!


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 27, 2021)

Still on the hunt.......!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 28, 2021)

a little after the fact just saw it in completed ebay. it was a complete bike  which looked like a smoking deal to me. I believe it was pick up only. I don't know how to share the link


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2021)

kccomet said:


> a little after the fact just saw it in completed ebay. it was a complete bike  which looked like a smoking deal to me. I believe it was pick up only. I don't know how to share the link



That was a great deal


----------



## Mad Mike (Mar 6, 2021)

Unicorn plz find me!


----------



## Mad Mike (Mar 13, 2021)

Finder's fee....... Still on the hunt!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Mar 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 3, 2021)

On the HUNT!


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 16, 2021)

SO- Scored... Thanks to MRG! Thanks Mark!


----------

